# Локальное зеркало...

## Guest007

Не все живут в крупных городах  :Smile:   ....

Не везде толстый и-нет задешево или на халяву. Вот у меня это вообще почти невозможно. т.е. использовать дистр, кторой все тянет с и-нета (включая процесс установки) проблематично.

У меня есть косвенная возможность примазаться ко всему этому (и примазать еще несколько компьютеров - пользователей), соответственно возникает вопрос: как сделать полное зеркало у себя? Т.е. скачнуть все актуальные пакеты и зависимости по ним и затем синхронизироваться (н-р раз в неделю). А домой забирать дельту (за эту неделю) на компашках. 

Как это сделать, сколько займет такое заркало (сколько качать для начала) и какой примерно трафик создаст понедельная синхронизация?

Очень прошу не игнорировать и ответить, т.к. хочется лучшего... 

Алексей

----------

## Rasputin

 :Rolling Eyes:  Кстати аналогичная проблема и меня беспокоит, но я думаю Леша, что достаточно будет скачать лишь исходники с distfiles и приэтом там ведь находятся для всех платформ, а как выбрать лишь то что касается  x86?

Тоесть суть в том как создать локальное зеркало для x86 платформы??? Посоветуйте что нибуть! :Neutral: 

Спасибо.

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

полный дистфайлс жрет окого 24GB

вам же нужно зеркало x86 и насколько я понимаю тоже не весь  :Wink: 

Тогда поставьте, все что вам необходимо для жизни, и то что вы хотите обновляться переодически. Когда стоял, все необходимые пакеты выполните такую команду:

```
# emerge -fpe world 2>&1 | gawk '{print $1}'

http://gentoo.gnukorea.org/distfiles/gnuconfig-20030708.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.linux.no/distfiles/patch-2.5.9.tar.gz

ftp://coda.nctu.edu.tw/UNIX/gnu//libtool/libtool-1.3.5.tar.gz

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/gnu//libtool/libtool-1.4.3.tar.gz

http://www.gzip.org/zlib/zlib-1.1.4.tar.bz2

....

http://home.tvd.be/cr26864/Linux/fbdev/fbset-2.1.tar.gz

```

Это выдаст полный список URL'ов пакетов которые стоят в системе. Если они уже стоят, то они уже есть в ваших дистфайласах. Затем каждую неделю делаем команды

```
emerge sync

emerge -fpe world 2>&1 | gawk '{print $1}'
```

Некоторые URL'ы будут меняться, некоторые нет. Если пакет у вас уже скачан, качать его логично уже не нужно. Но тут можно положиться на вумный wget, он не качает такие пакеты.

Собственно, осталось скормить список пакетов wget'у и стянуть их.

ЗЫ. $1 -- заменить его на $N, где N - это номер зеркала в /etc/make.conf с которого вы хотите качать.

----------

## Guest007

Так вопрос именно в ЗЕРКАЛЕ. Хочется иметь ВСЕ пакеты (х86), даже те, ктороые только появились. Т.е. полный (х86) срез. Потому как то, что у меня есть косвенный доступ в и-нет может помочь еще нескольким людям.

Так сколько весит х86 distfiles?

Каков недельный (дневной, месячный) трафик?

Конечно 24 гига это офигенно много для меня.

----------

## Guest007

Так вопрос именно в ЗЕРКАЛЕ. Хочется иметь ВСЕ пакеты (х86), даже те, ктороые только появились. Т.е. полный (х86) срез. Потому как то, что у меня есть косвенный доступ в и-нет может помочь еще нескольким людям.

Так сколько весит х86 distfiles?

Каков недельный (дневной, месячный) трафик?

Конечно 24 гига это офигенно много для меня.

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *Guest007 wrote:*   

> Так вопрос именно в ЗЕРКАЛЕ. Хочется иметь ВСЕ пакеты (х86), даже те, ктороые только появились. Т.е. полный (х86) срез. Потому как то, что у меня есть косвенный доступ в и-нет может помочь еще нескольким людям.
> 
> Так сколько весит х86 distfiles?
> 
> Каков недельный (дневной, месячный) трафик?
> ...

 

А хз скока весит именно весь x86, пиши тулзу. Которая рекурсивно пройдет /usr/portage/*.ebuild

Там тебе нужно выбрать последнии версии пакетов по каждой категории (в документации gentoo описано, что есть более новое, а что более старое) и с arch="x86", выдерни все URL'ки и вот тебе полный список. 

Перл тебе в зубы и вперед  :Wink: 

ЗЫ. Можно на самом деле, рекурсивно пройтись по каталогам /usr/portage/xxx-yyy/pkg_name и на каждый pkg_name вызвать emerge -fvp pkg_name ... так имхо проще =)

если у тебя в /etc/make.conf прописана x86, то emerge все за тебя сделает  :Wink: 

----------

